
Ogilvy on Advertising – How to write successful copy? – Notes - harshamv22
http://diganth.blog/2019/06/ogilvy-on-advertising-notes/
======
4cao
Makes me realize how I miss the "classic" advertisements that appeared in
print. I used to enjoy looking at them as I went through a magazine or a
newspaper. Some of them were a work of art.

Online advertising, on the other hand, has consistently been awful right from
the start. Replacing the former with the latter doesn't really feel like
progress.

